# Eucerin Calming Body Wash - okay for bathing?



## SouthernSweet (Jul 25, 2012)

I have this wonderful body wash I use: Eucerin Calming Body Wash (Daily Shower Oil). "Mildly cleanses with omega oil for dry, itchy skin" "Non-Drying, Fragrance Free"

As long as I avoided getting this in Quinnlee's eyes, would it be acceptable for the occasional bath?


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

It sounds okay to me at first glance. If you post the ingredients as well, some of our more experienced members might be able to point out any questionable things or dangerous things. The main thing I can think of with any bathing products is needing to avoid tea tree oil, which is toxic.


----------



## SouthernSweet (Jul 25, 2012)

ingredients: Glycine Soja (Soybean) Oil, MIPA Laureth Sulfate, Ricinus Communis (Castor Seed) Oil, Laureth 4, Cocamide DEA, Poloxamer 101, Laureth 9, Lanolin Alcohol, Water, Citric Acid, Diammonium Citrate, Propyl Gallate, BHT


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Hm...Personally I'm a bit concerned by the BHT - it's listed as an ingredient to avoid in cat/dog foods because of being linked to cancer in dogs. I'm not sure whether it would pose the same danger when using it on their skin though.


----------

